# Help Required - Interpreting ACS skill assessment report



## India2Australia (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi,

I require help in interpreting the skill assessment report I receieved from ACS last week. I am applying under subclass 190. My ANZSCO code is: 262112 (ICT Security Specialist). 

Below is an excerpt from the ACS assessment report.

Dear Mr,

Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 19 July 2013.

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 262112 (ICT Security Specialist) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:

Your CISA from ISACA completed April 2013 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing
Your CISSP from (ISC)2 completed August 2011 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing

The following employment after August 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 262112 (ICT Security Specialist) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 06/05 - 06/07 (2yrs 0mths)
Position: Engineer E-Secure
Employer: HCL
Country: INDIA

Dates: 06/07 - 04/13 (5yrs 10mths)
Position: Information Technology Analyst
Employer: TCS
Country: INDIA

Dates: 05/13 - 06/13 (0yrs 1mths)
Position: Security Consultant
Employer: XYZ
Country: INDIA

How I am interpreting this report is that ACS has only considered the employment after Aug 2011 which makes my relevant experience till date as 2 years and 2 months. 
Is my interpretation correct?

Next step for me is to apply for state nomination. VIC, SA, ACT (limited) are the preferred choices. 

Immigrate to Work and Live in Melbourne and Regional Victoria, Australia - Live in Victoria] clearly states a minimum eligibility requirement of 3 years of work experience. So I guess no chance here.

My point of confusion is what a state considers as work experience. Is it the ACS skill assessment report or the employment reference documents I will share as proof of employment.

Thanks in advance for your response here.

-Mayank


----------



## viralsagar20 (Apr 18, 2013)

India2Australia said:


> Hi,
> 
> I require help in interpreting the skill assessment report I receieved from ACS last week. I am applying under subclass 190. My ANZSCO code is: 262112 (ICT Security Specialist).
> 
> ...


Hello Mayank,

I am in same boat.. I got reponse from ACS and they have mentioned I need to consider "After Month Year" to claim point with DIAC.

They also deducted 6 years of work exp. and yes.. Vic needs 3 years of work experience. 

But I guess, in 10 months you will complete 3 years criteria for Vic SS..

But you can still submit your EOI with Age (30), Education*(15), IELTS(10) and SS(5)

if your Education is Non ICT degree then you should get a educational assessment from VETASSESS..


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

India2Australia said:


> Hi,
> 
> I require help in interpreting the skill assessment report I receieved from ACS last week. I am applying under subclass 190. My ANZSCO code is: 262112 (ICT Security Specialist).
> 
> ...


Hi buddy,

you are right that your work experience relevant to your occupation that is ICT security specialist is after August, 2011, that is approximately 2 years and 2 months to which you will get 0 points under work experience. This is applicable for all types of visas be it 190, 489 or 189. But, various states bneed various experience levels to nominate you under 190 visa, so better check their websites about this feasibility. However, it is confirmed that as ICT security specialist, you only have 2 years and 2 months experience yet. 

A state considers that experience assessed as skilled by ACS. Hope you got what i would like to reiterate.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## India2Australia (Jul 30, 2013)

viralsagar20 said:


> Hello Mayank,
> 
> I am in same boat.. I got reponse from ACS and they have mentioned I need to consider "After Month Year" to claim point with DIAC.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response. I completing my education with a degree in Mechanical Engineering. Are you saying that in order to get the 15 points for education I should now approach VETASSESS for assessment. My consultant should have informed me about it earlier. Anyway, how much does it cost and what are the timelines for this assessment?

Thanks in advance for your response.


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi ,

I think you can apply for 489 with 60 points, given the fact that you are able to show 50 points which includes 0 for exp.


----------



## India2Australia (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi Sathiya,

Yes I get your drift here. South Australia seems like the best option at the moment, however my occupation code shows up under 'Medium Availability :Medium occupational places left' category. Work experience required by SA is 1year.

Guess will have to wait for few more months and then apply.

Thanks,
-Mayank


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

India2Australia said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> Yes I get your drift here. South Australia seems like the best option at the moment, however my occupation code shows up under 'Medium Availability :Medium occupational places left' category. Work experience required by SA is 1year.
> 
> ...


Mayank,

Better to apply for Regional sponsorship and register yoursefl for IELTS and score 7 bands in each section. So, by the time, you get the results for IELTS, you may be nominated under 190 by SA. depending on the outcome of ILETS, you can choose 489 or lodge a different EOI with 190/189.

Sathiya


----------



## India2Australia (Jul 30, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Mayank,
> 
> Better to apply for Regional sponsorship and register yoursefl for IELTS and score 7 bands in each section. So, by the time, you get the results for IELTS, you may be nominated under 190 by SA. depending on the outcome of ILETS, you can choose 489 or lodge a different EOI with 190/189.
> 
> Sathiya


Hi Sathiya,

I have cleared IELTS exam with the below score.
IELTS (L8.5,R8.5,W7.5,S8):19/09/2013 | +Ve skills assessment:ICT Security Specialist (262112):17/10/2013 | EOIending

I am thinking of applying for SA but now I am not sure if I will be able to have 60 points. Am I required to get my BTech degree (Mechanical Engineering) assessed by VETASSES in order to get the 15 points. 

Thanks
-Mayank

IELTS (L8.5,R8.5,W7.5,S8):19/09/2013 | +Ve skills assessment:ICT Security Specialist (262112):17/10/2013 | EOIending


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

India2Australia said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> I have cleared IELTS exam with the below score.
> IELTS (L8.5,R8.5,W7.5,S8):19/09/2013 | +Ve skills assessment:ICT Security Specialist (262112):17/10/2013 | EOIending
> ...


Hi Mayank,

then what are you waiting for?

Go and get your skills assessed by VETASSESS and then check your eligibility to get nomination from SA.

all the best,
sathiya


----------



## India2Australia (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi,

Since my educational qualification includes a non ICT degree (Mechanical Engineering), my consultant should have filed the application under the RPL (Recognition of Prior Learning) and not under skills assessment category.
As I mentioned at the start of the thread that ACS has considered the professional certification I competed while on job as equivalent to an AFQ diploma with a major in computing (which means 10 points). 
Will it make a difference if I get my qualification re assessed by VETASSESS?

I am stuck at 55 points


----------



## viralsagar20 (Apr 18, 2013)

*Please advise...*



India2Australia said:


> Thanks for your response. I completing my education with a degree in Mechanical Engineering. Are you saying that in order to get the 15 points for education I should now approach VETASSESS for assessment. My consultant should have informed me about it earlier. Anyway, how much does it cost and what are the timelines for this assessment?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your response.


Hello bud..

I have simple conclusions.. Dont confused your self..

If in ACS assessment letter, if they have mentioned anything about your Education, which they have assess your education. 

If Yes, you are not clear.. mail them and ask them..

If not given in assessment letter, mail VETASSESS ans ask them will they will they do assessment for B in Mechanical engineering... if they dont do it.. ask DIAC.. who can do it..


----------



## India2Australia (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi Sathiya,

I have a B.Tech. degree in Mechanical Engineering and I am working as a Security specialist for past 8+ years. I have also completed professional certifications like CISSP & CISA. These certifications are relevant to my work. 

I recently received ACS assessment results. Below is an excerpt.

"Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 262112 (ICT Security Specialist) of the ANZSCO Code. Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
Your CISA from ISACA completed April 2013 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing
Your CISSP from (ISC)2 completed August 2011 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing"

ACS has not made any reference to my BTech degree. A diploma gets me 10 points whereas I need 15 to reach 60 points.
I checked with my consultant and he said no need to go for an VETASSESS assessment as DIAC will consider 15 points for my BTech. It puts me in a confusing state. Should I go for a VETASSESS assessment? Will it help? If VETASSESS considers my B.Tech. then will I be awarded 15 points by DIAC?
Will DIAC consider the ACS assessment or VETASSESS assessment?

My ANZSCO code is 262112. 

Age	30
English Language Ability	10
Skilled Employment	0
Educational Qualification	10
Sate Nomination	5
Total	55

Thanks,
Mayank


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

India2Australia said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> I have a B.Tech. degree in Mechanical Engineering and I am working as a Security specialist for past 8+ years. I have also completed professional certifications like CISSP & CISA. These certifications are relevant to my work.
> 
> ...


Get your Bachelor assessed by either VETASSESS or AEI-NOOSR ... the later costs less. Your agent is leaving a much higher stakes to chances... There are cases where Visa Officers refused to allocate 15 points without an assessment.


----------



## joes1977 (Mar 31, 2016)

Hi Mayank, Could you update here what happened post this? Trying to find whether I should take RPL route as I have my Btech in Electronics Engg but working as Security specialist and have a valid CISSP certification. I have more than 11 years of relevant experience.


----------



## India2Australia (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi Joes1977,

I got my PR last year. Since you do not have a computer science degree, ACS will deduct 6 years from your work ex and will consider your cissp equivalent to a diploma. You will be fine taking the 190 route


----------



## joes1977 (Mar 31, 2016)

Thanks Mayank and glad to hear you did great getting PR. Seems my agent do not have clue on CISSP and advised me for RPL route which I'm bit reluctant. I don't know what is beneficial if I go that route. 

Since CISSP is comparable to ICQ diploma I would be eligible without RPL and will still have 5 years experience after deduction. This is my understanding based on your response. Correct me if I'm wrong and advise if you know of any benefits on RPL.

Thanks Mayank


----------

